# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  دراسة 'البدون' في إطار المفاهيم المدنية

## هيثم الفقى

اللجنة المركزية للبدون






02/12/2006 

أكد الباحث في مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية والمستقبلية في جامعة الكويت د.فارس مطر الوقيان ان أولى الاشكاليات المهمة التي يواجهها الباحث في قضية البدون، تتعلق بالكيفية التي ينظر بها اولئك المتصدون لحل قضية البدون على المستوى الرسمي، إذ تختزل القضية في منظور محلي ضيق تحكمه الانطباعات والمشاعر المباشرة التي تعكس نمط شخصياتهم ومصالح البيئة الفئوية التي ينتمون لها، من دون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار طبيعة المتغيرات الكثيرة التي طرأت على اصل الدولة وطبيعة المجتمع وفلسفة القوانين والمفاهيم الحديثة في عالم اليوم، فالكويت هي جزء من هذا العالم ولا يمكنها ان تنعزل عنه، لذا هي منغمسة في شؤونه واهتماماته ومتغيراته ومعاييره، وتنبع حداثتها وآليات حلها لكثير من الملفات والقضايا الداخلية وعلى رأسها قضية البدون.
وقال الوقيان في دراسته حول قضية البدون في اطار المفاهيم المدنية وتجارب الدول المجاورة (رؤية مقارنة) التي عرضها على اللجنة البرلمانية للبدون انه من منطلق استيعاب الكويت للمتغيرات التي تحدث على المستوى الاقليمي والدولي، كان لزاما ان تتعاطى الدولة مع أزمة البدون المحرومين من الحقوق المدنية وحق الجنسية وفقا لرؤية مقارنة تدور في فلك ما يجري في محيطها الاقليمي والدولي، وهنا نجد من الأهمية بمكان التركيز في سياق الرؤية المقارنة على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية تعطينا فهما اعمق واكثر شمولية لقضية البدون لا يمكن تناول القضية من دونها:
البدون في اطار مفاهيم المواطنة والمجتمع المدني.
البدون وفقا لتجارب بعض الدول المجاورة.
الحملة العربية لانصاف المرأة في قوانين الجنسية.
وفيما يلي نص الدراسة:
التحول من مفهوم الجنسية إلى مفهوم المواطنة والمجتمع المدني:
يعود مفهوم المواطنة والمجتمع المدني للمراحل التي انتقل فيها شكل الدولة في اوروبا من دولة تقوم على الحق الإلهي مرورا بدولة العقد الاجتماعي الذي أفرز ما يسمى بالدولة القومية Nation State، التي كان المواطنون فيها بمنزلة رعايا خاضعين لسيادة الدولة بتمتعهم بحق جنسية الدولة، في حين حجبت عنهم الحقوق السياسية، نظرا لوجود انظمة سياسية استبدادية مركزية تقوم على الحق المطلق للحكام.
النتائج المستخلصة لحالة الكويت
من واقع الفهم العميق لمشروطية المواطنة والمجتمع المدني من أجل تأصيل دولة حديثة ونظام ديموقراطي ومجتمع مدني، نجد ان الكويت ستستفيد من ذلك الفهم على مستوى تكريس الانتماء والولاء إلى الدولة والمجتمع من قبل مواطنيها الحاملين لجنسيتها وعلى مستوى وضع آلية عقلانية انسانية لقضية البدون بما ينعكس على قيمة التنمية المستدامة فيها، وهنا نجد الآتي:
-1 ان تكريس مفهوم المواطنة والمجتمع المدني في الدولة والمجتمع في الكويت، يدفع بتغليب الولاءات العليا للوطن على حساب الولاءات الثانوية للرابطة الطائفية والقبلية والعائلية والمذهبية، وهي المسببة في اعاقة عملية التنمية وتقدم الدولة.
-2 فهمنا العقلاني والإنساني المرتبط بمفاهيم المواطنة والمجتمع المدني الحديثة الحاصلة في العالم الراهن، ينعكس على استيعاب واحتواء شريحة البدون في المجتمع، آخذين بعين الاعتبار وجودهم القديم على اراضي الكويت ودورهم وتضحياتهم في عملية التنمية في مجالات مدنية وعسكرية، كما ان حل قضية البدون ينسجم مع القوانين والمواثيق الدولية ويبرهن على ان الكويت دولة قانون ومجتمع مدني حديثة، مما يبرز صور الدولة المشرقة في الخارج ويحقق الاستقرار الامني والمجتمعي في

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الداخل، فمما هو معروف ان مرونة منح الجنسية وشروطها في أي دولة تعكس وتبرهن على طبيعتها الديموقراطية، كما ان الشروط التعجيزية للجنسية في الدولة واستبعاد شريحة كبيرة في الحصول عليها يبرهن عن الطبيعة غير الديموقراطية للدولة، فالمواطنة بحكم اهميتها تمثل الحجر الأساسي للأنظمة الديموقراطية.
ولعل من أهم التوصيات التي نسجلها لمتخذ القرار الرسمي في الكويت لوضعها في آليات حل قضية البدون بما ينسجم في مفاهيم المواطنة الآتي:
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يكفل معالجة اختلالات التركيبة السكانية في الكويت.
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يخفف من ارتفاع معدلات الجريمة والانحراف الناتجة عن الحاجة والفقر والكبت والاحباط.
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يعالج آفة التمييز والتفرقة في الحقوق والواجبات بين شرائح المجتمع الكويتي.
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يعالج افرازات ومنابع التفكك الأسري الناتجة عن زواج المرأة الكويتية ببدون، وحالات التجنيس الهجينة التي يتمتع بها أفراد بالجنسية وأقارب لهم محرومون منها.
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يسد أبواب وفرص الانتماءات الخارجية الناتجة عن الشعور بالظلم والتمييز الداخلي.
منح حق المواطنة للبدون يساهم بدفع عجلة التنمية والاقتصاد الكويتي إلى الأمام، لأن البدون لا يعرفون غير الكويت وطنا لهم، وبالتالي فإن حركتهم المالية ستدور في الداخل وغير خاضعة لتحويلات الخارج.
في الختام، منح حق المواطنة للبدون يدفع بتجديد الدماء في حركة الدولة والمجتمع بما يؤدي للتقدم والتميز، وما هو معروف ان الذين يتجنسون حديثا يقدمون انجازات ومجهودات ابداعية مضاعفة للبرهنة على ولائهم للدولة، وإثبات عمق انتمائهم إلى التراب الكويتي.
الحملة العربية لإنصاف المرأة في قوانين الجنسية
في الوقت الذي باتت فيه الحقوق السياسية للمرأة مقررة في معظم قوانين ودساتير بلدان العالم، نتيجة لمطالبات الإصلاح السياسي والاجتماعي من التنظيمات والمؤسسات المدنية داخل البلدان أو بضغوطات خارجية من دول كبرى (الولايات المتحدة) ومن مؤسسات إنسانية دولية، أصبحت مسألة حرمان المرأة المتزوجة من أجنبي أو بدون من حق منح جنسيتها لزوجها وأولادها، تتصدر أولويات الكثير من الفعاليات النسوية في العالم ومن ضمنها البلدان العربية.
تكمن أهمية حرمان المرأة من ذلك الحق في بعدين أساسيين هما:
قانوني: ان المرأة لها من الحقوق ما يوازي الرجل في النصوص القانونية والدستورية، وبالتالي فإن حرمانها يتعارض مع مفاهيم العدالة والمساواة التي نصت عليها الدساتير في ديباجتها وموادها، كما انها تتعارض مع المواثيق الدولية والتوجهات الإنسانية.
أسري إنساني: ان تجريد الزوج والابناء من جنسية مواطنة المرأة يفرز اضرارا أسرية واجتماعية بما يهدد استقرار ووحدة المجتمع، فالأولاد يحرمون من حقوق أساسية كالتعليم والصحة والملكية والعمل مما يعرض المرأة لتراكمات نفسية محبطة مثيرة للتفكك الأسري والانحراف.
وقد نص كثير من المعاهدات والمواثيق على ضرورة المساواة ما بين الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق والاهتمام بالأطفال، ومنها اتفاقية القضاء على كل اشكال التمييز ضد المرأة لعام ،1979 التي تقوم على اقرار مبدأ المساواة بين الجنسين في كل المجالات.
نتائج الحملة
صدور تعديل في جمهورية مصر العربية لبعض أحكام قانون الجنسية في القانون رقم 154 لسنة ،2004 الذي نص على حق المرأة المصرية المتزوجة من أجنبي بمنح جنسيتها الى أطفالها، ومن المتوقع ان يعالج هذا القانون مشكلة نحو مليون شخص من أبناء الأم المصرية لزوج أجنبي.
صدر قانون جزائري في مارس ،2005 تستطيع المرأة خلاله منح جنسيتها لأولادها وزوجها.
بادرت الحكومة المغربية في مارس 2005 الى اعلان قرار رفع التحفظ عن الفقرة الثانية من المادة التاسعة من الاتفاق الدولي المتعلق بالقضاء على كل أشكال العنف ضد المرأة، وهي الفقرة التي تنص على: 'تمنح الدول الاطراف المرأة حقا مساويا لحق الرجل في ما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالها'، وكان قانون الجنسية المغربي الذي يعود الى عام 1958 يضع الرجل في مقام المنبع الأساسي للجنسية.
في سوريا، قامت الحركات والجمعيات النسوية والاجتماعية بحشد حملة توقيعات كبيرة للمذكرة التي رفعت إلى مجلس الشعب مطالبة بتعديل المادة 3 من الفقرة 'أ' من قانون الجنسية السوري، التي تنص على: 'يعتبر عربيا سوريا من ولد في القطر أو خارجه من والد عربي سوري'، بأن تضاف عبارة 'أو من والدة عربية سورية'، وقد قدم 35 عضوا في مجلس الشعب اقتراحا بمشروع تعديل للقانون الحالي.
أما في البحرين، فقد قدمت وزارة الداخلية البحرينية مقترحا لتعديلات جديدة لقانون الجنسية الذي احاله مجلس الوزراء في 5 مارس 2006 إلى مجلس النواب، وتندرج تلك التعديلات تحت بند إنصاف المرأة البحرينية بطريقة نسبية، ومنها 'يحق للملك منح الجنسية البحرينية لكل شخص كامل الأهلية إذا طلبها وتوافرت فيه الشروط التالية:
الاقامة المشروعة المستمرة في مملكة البحرين مدة 25 سنة إن كان أجنبيا و15 سنة اذا كان عربيا و3 سنوات ان كان مولودا لأم بحرينية بصفة أصلية أو متزوجا من بحرينية بصفة أصلية ومضى على زواجه منها 5 سنوات وله منها ولد.
الحالة الكويتية
في الكويت يمثل انكار قوانين الجنسية فيها لحق المرأة الكويتية في المواطنة بمنح جنسيتها الى زوجها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

'البدون' او الاجنبي وابنائها، نوعا من انواع التمييز والاضرار بمبدأ المساواة والعدالة الاجتماعية، كما انها لا تتواكب مع توجهات الدولة الاخيرة على المستوى السياسي بإعطاء المرأة حقها السياسي، فمن غير المنطقي ان تعترف الدولة بحق التصويت والترشيح للمرأة في حين انها تمر بأقسى انواع المعاناة الاسرية والاجتماعية والنفسية جراء حرمان ابنائها من ابسط الحقوق الانسانية (حق التعليم، توثيق عقود الزواج، رخصة القيادة، شهادة الميلاد، الوظيفة، الهوية وغيرها).
تلك المعاناة التي تمر بها المرأة الكويتية المتزوجة ببدون او اجنبي بسبب قانون الجنسية تتعارض مع نصوص الدستور الكويتي مثل:
المادة 29 الناس سواسية في الكرامة الانسانية، وهم متساوون لدى القانون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس او الاصل او اللغة او الدين.
المادة 7 'العدل والحرية والمساواة دعامات المجتمع والتعاون والتراحم صلة وثقى بين المواطنين'.
المادة 9 'الاسرة اساس المجتمع قوامها الدين والاخلاق وحب الوطن، يحفظ القانون كيانها ويقوي اواصرها ويحمي في ظلها الامومة والطفولة'.
المادة 10 'ترعى الدولة النشء وتحميه من الاستغلال وتقيه من الاهمال الادبي والجسماني والروحي'.
والجدير بالقول ان العديد من المعارضين لمنح حق المرأة في اكساب جنسيتها لاولادها وزوجها، يلوذون بحجج ومبررات دينية حكمتها تعاليم الشريعة الاسلامية، مثل مبرر ان الاب هو صاحب الولاية بالاستناد الى قوله تعالى 'الرجال قوامون على النساء' ونسب الابناء لآبائهم وفقا لقوله عز وجل 'ادعوهم لآبائهم هو اقسط عندالله'، وهنا ينبغي التأكيد ان الشريعة الاسلامية لا يمكنها ان تكون سببا لحرمان وبؤس آلاف من البشر بسبب شرط من هذا النوع، كما ان الدين الاسلامي هو دين المساواة والعدل، فمفهوم الجنسية كحق للمواطنة والانتماء الى دولة من الدول وما يترتب عليها من حقوق وواجبات حتى وان اتت من قبل الام ليس لها علاقة بتغيير نسب الاولاد لابيهم فهم يحملون اسمه وهو الذي يمارس دوره وفقا لاحكام الشريعة كما ان روابط الابوة المرتكزة على روابط الدم بالاب لن تنتفي اذا نقلت الام جنسيتها إلى ولدها وانما مصدر الجنسية رابطة قانونية ما بين الفرد والدولة.
واخيرا يمكننا القول ان معظم الكويتيات المتزوجات من بدون، هن من المقيمات مع ازواجهن وابنائهن على الاراضي الكويتية، ولذلك فان استقرار اولئك الابناء بحكم المولد والتعليم والاقامة في الكويت، قد حقق الرابطة الفعلية في اندماجهم بالمجتمع وفي تلاحمهم كونهم جزءا من النسيج الوطني والاجتماعي مما يعطيهم صفة المواطنة بالشعور والوجدان والممارسة الفعلية، وهذا المعطى الاجتماعي يعتبر الاساس الجوهري لاكتساب الجنسية في كثير من بلدان العالم العربية والاجنبية.
قضية البدون في تجارب السعودية والبحرين وسوريا
ما هو معروف على المستوى الاقليمي، ان قضية المحرومين من الجنسية هي قضية تكاد تكون عالمية لا تخلو اي دولة منها. واما ما يميز دولة عن اخرى فهو حيوية قوانينها والكيفية التي تعالجها بها حتى لا تتفاقم وتتحول الى مأساة انسانية ومصدر تهديد لاستقرار المجتمع وامن الدولة، كما انها تتوقف ايضا على درجة الوعي والنضج السياسي في الدولة.
ما نلاحظه في تجارب الدول الثلاث التي تم اختيارها لتكون محل دراسة مقارنة (السعودية، البحرين، سوريا) ان اسباب بروز ظاهرة البدون تختلف من دولة لأخرى نتيجة للبيئة الجغرافية والاثنية والسياسية للدولة ذاتها، فتظهر في سوريا لاسباب عرقية (تجاه الاكراد) والبحرين لاسباب ديموغرافية مذهبية (تجاه الشيعة) ولاسباب مرتبطة بالتكوين القبلي المرتبط بحركة النزوج والهجرة في السعودية، وفي كل الحالات تتفاوت ارادة ورغبة الحل من دولة لأخرى بسبب الضغوطات المحلية والخارجية وانما تبقى معاناة المحرومين من الجنسية واحدة متقاربة في مجتمعات تلك البلدان.

خلاصات الرؤية المقارنة

1ـ ما هو ملاحظ في ظل سيادة قيم العولمة وخصوصا تلك المتعلقة بمفاهيم التجانس والتقارب الثقافي والقانوني في مجالات عدة، اقتصادية وانسانية وسياسية، نجد هناك توجها بتبني مفاهيم وروابط حق الاقليم او حق الارض Jus Sanguinis، وعليه فان معايير منح الجنسية الكويتية ينبغي ان تتواكب مع ما يحدث في العالم في ربط مفهوم الجنسية بما يحقق مصالحها الاقتصادية وسد نواقص الكفاءات والخبرات العلمية في الدولة، وتعديل التركيبة السكانية المختلة وفوق ذلك ربط فلسفة التجنيس بتحقيق المواطنة المدنية في المجتمع ودفع عجلة التنمية المستدامة. وهذا ما سعت اليه السعودية والبحرين في تعديل بعض قوانين الجنسية لديها، وان كانت تلك التعديلات النسبية لا ترتقي الى مستوى الطموحات الانسانية.
2ـ ان قوانين الجنسية هي احد اهم مكونات المواطنة في الدولة ومن هنا ينبغي تطبيق قواعدها على المواطنين دون تمييز بسبب الجنس وخصوصا ما يتعلق بالحصول على الجنسية ونقلها لدى المرأة، لذلك فان ربط الجنسية بحق الدم والابوة فقط في الكويت كفيل بخلق مأساة متزايدة للكويتيات المتزوجات من بدون، وان تعديل قانون الجنسية يشمل حق المرأة في منح جنسيتها تلقائيا لابنائها كفيل بخلق مواطنة كاملة في المجتمع كما انه يشمل احد الروافد المهمة لوضع الية قانونية لحل ازمة البدون في الكويت.
3ـ ان عملية وضع الية لحل ازمة البدون ينبغي ان تتوافر بها عدة عوامل ايجابية جوهرية منها:
أ توافر ارادة سياسية في الكويت باهمية انهاء الملف بصورة انسانية وقانونية.
ب ـ توفر موقف شعبي عام مدرك لمعاناة تلك الشريحة التي تعيش ضمن النسيج الاجتماعي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ج ـ دور فاعل لمؤسسات المجتمع المدني بما ينسجم مع المعاهدات والتوجهات الدولية الانسانية.
د ـ اجراءات حازمة ضد اولئك الذين عبثوا بملفات البدون وادخلوها في دائرة الفساد ورد الاعتبار لتلك الشريحة التي دفعت ثمن فاتورة التعاطي السيئ مع ملف القضية طيلة سنوات طويلة وبشكل اخص اولئك الذين تعرضوا لاجراءات تعسفية في وظائفهم لاجبارهم على اللجوء الى وكالات الجوازات والجنسيات المزورة والرخيصة في افريقيا واميركا الجنوبية.
ه ـ التعاطي مع ملف البدون من منظور وطني انساني تنموي متصالح مع العالم الحر الحديث وليس من منظور وطني نخبوي ضيق يحكمه التمييز.



حجج المعارضين لحل قضية 'البدون' والردود عليها



السيادة المطلقة

مسألة تجنيس البدون ومنحهم حقوقهم المدنية تدخل تحت باب السيادة الوطنية المطلقة للكويت لا يحق لأي طرف خارجي أو داخلي منازعتها على ذلك الحق.

السيادة النسبية

على ضوء ما يحدث في العالم من متغيرات كبيرة: العولمة، تنامي دور المؤسسات والمنظمات الاقليمية والدولية، تقلص هيمنة الدولة على حركة المجتمع والاقتصاد، الثورة المعلوماتية والإعلامية الهائلة، مفاهيم التدخل والأمن الإنساني تراجع مفهوم السيادة المطلقة للدولة ليحل محله مفهوم السيادة النسبية التي تراعي به الدولة الكثير من الاعتبارات والمؤثرات الاقليمية والدولية في قراراتها.

الأمن الوطني

إن مسألة إعطاء البدون حقوقهم المدنية والقانونية بالتجنيس تؤثر في الأمن الوطني للدولة لعدم المعرفة التامة بولاءات وانتماءات معظم أفراد شريحة البدون.

الأمن الإنساني

مفهوم الأمن الوطني التقليدي الجامد لم يعد له مكانة في عالم اليوم وتم استبداله بمفهوم الأمن الوطني الإنساني، الذي يجعل من حقوق الإنسان داخل الدولة وحدة التحليل في علاقة الفرد بالدولة وفي منظومة العلاقات الدولية، فالدولة تقترب من تحقيق أمنها الداخلي والخارجي بالقدر الذي تولي به الإنسان رعايتها وتمنحه حقوقه حتى لا يتعرض للكبت والانفجار واللجوء لخيارات الأعمال غير المشروعة (العنف، الولاءات الخارجية).

مفهوم الرعايا

المفهوم التقليدي المعارض لحقوق البدون يتعامل مع مسألة التجنيس وعلاقة الفرد بالدولة، في اطار المفهوم القديم للأفراد ويعتبرهم 'رعايا' تابيعن للدولة وللنظام السياسي.

مفهوم المواطنين

المفهوم الحديث يتعامل مع الأفراد كونهم مواطنين ولاؤهم للدولة والمجتمع، يتمتعون بحقوق وواجبات متساوية، وان معيار الحصول على الجنسية الحديث يدخل في اطار مفاهيم المواطنة التي تمنح الجنسية وفقا لقواعد تكافؤ الفرص والحاجات الفعلية ودرجة الإنتاج والتضحيات الكبرى للدولة.

حماية النسيج الوطني الكويتي

مسألة تجنيس البدون تؤثر بشكل سلبي بالغ في النسيج الاجتماعي والوطني للكويت، وذلك بدخول أفراد جدد ليس لهم عمق تاريخي على الأراضي الكويتية، كما ان عاداتهم ولهجتهم وموروثهم الخاص يختلف عما تعود عليه الكويتيون.

الكلفة المالية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ان مسألة اعطاء البدون حقوقهم المدنية والقانونية تكبد ميزانية الدولة تكاليف باهظة في تعليمهم واسكانهم والاستفادة من الامتيازات التي تقدمها الدولة لمواطنيها الكويتيين.

إثراء النسيج الوطني الكويتي

ان البدون الموجودين على الأراضي الكويتية منذ أكثر من أربعة وخمسة عقود من الزمن هم جزء من النسيج الوطني الكويتي، كما افرزوا جيلا ثانيا وثالثا لا يعرف غير الكويت وطنا لهم، فلهم دور فاعل في إثراء الحياة الكويتية في كل المجالات (العسكرية، المصرفية، الرياضية، الفنية، التعليمية)، كما ان عاداتهم وقيمهم ولهجتهم وموروثهم لا يختلف عن الموروث الكويتي، وقد دافعوا عن سمعة ومكانة الكويت على جميع الأصعدة.

الكلفة الوطنية

ان النتائج السلبية والمأساوية (حرمان الحقوق الإنسانية، زيادة معدلات الجريمة والانحراف والتفكك الأسري، تشويه سمعة الكويت الخارجية، غياب مفاهيم المواطنة الحديثة في الدولة) الناتجة عن عدم حل معضلة البدون هي أكثر أهمية وتأثيرا في هز كيان الدولة وعدم استقرار المجتمع في الكلفة المالية المترتبة على سياسة التجنيس، فالدول لا تبنى وتقوم على الفلسفة المالية فقط، بل الفلسفة الوطنية والتنموية والاجتماعية والنفسية أيضا



يريدون معالجة القضية بنظام التقسيط المريح
الوقيان: الرقص الانتخابي على جراح الناس وراء القضية


عبر الوقيان عن استغرابه من طمس المذكرات والاسهامات المكتوبة التي قدمتها مجموعة من مستشاري لجنة البدون لنواب اللجنة اثناء الصيف الفائت، فهي لو تم اظهارها للعلن ووضعها محل اهتمام النواب كمشاريع قوانين تقدم بشكل جدي تحت قبة البرلمان لكان لها الاثر الكبير في انهاء قضية البدون وحلها من كافة جوانبها الإنسانية والمدنية والقانونية.
واضاف ان هناك من له مصلحة في التعامل مع قضية البدون بنظام 'التقسيط المريح' لاطالة امد القضية وتفكيكها وتجزئتها لتستمر سنوات عبر مطالبات متباعدة زمنيا مثل الحصول على رخصة القيادة اليوم وشهادة الميلاد غدا وتوثيق عقود الزواج بعد غد وهكذا دواليك، وقال الوقيان ان قضية البدون تحتاج الى حلول وجهود نوعية شاملة وجادة اكثر من حاجتها الى جهود وحلول كمية متقطعة، بمعنى ان يتحمل النواب في لجنة البدون مسؤوليتهم في تقديم مشاريع قوانين مباشرة تحت قبة البرلمان تطال اقرار الحقوق المدنية للبدون ووضع آلية تجنيس وهذا ما يقصده بالانجاز النوعي الجاد في القضية لا ان ينشغل المعنيون في القضية بعقد المؤتمرات الصحفية وتوليد اللجان تلو الاخرى والتبشير بمستقبل زاهر لحقوق البدون على المستويين الكلامي والاعلامي من دون نتائج مثمرة تنهي مآساة انسانية لأبناء جلدتنا واخواننا واهلنا من البدون في الكويت، وقد وصف الوقيان هذا الاسلوب بأنه نوع من انواع 'الرقص الانتخابي على جراح الناس'.
وحذر الوقيان من خطورة اعتبار شريحة البدون 'طائفة من السذج' فهم مروا بتجارب نيابية وبرلمانية كثيرة مخيبة للآمال وعلى قدر كبير من العلم والمعرفة وامكانات فائقة في فرز وكشف الاقنعة، فلن يقنعهم احد من النواب بجديته في حل قضيتهم ما لم يبرهن عنها في قوانين وطنية عملاقة تقدم للبرلمان تتعلق بحقوقهم وحصولهم على المواطنة الكويتية، وهذا هو المختبر الحقيقي للحكم على نواب لجنة البدون.
واشار الوقيان الى ان قضية البدون تعرضت لثلاث هزات ارضية تسببت في انحدار الوضع الانساني لشريحة البدون، بداية الانحدار في تشكل قضية البدون في الكويت قد بدأت مع التغييرات الكثيرة التي طالت قانون الجنسية رقم 15 لعام ،1959 مثل حذف عبارة 'او كان ابوه مجهول الجنسية او لا جنسية له' من المادة الثالثة التي كانت تنص على ان يكون كويتيا '1 - من ولد في الكويت او في الخارج من ام كويتية وكان مجهول الاب او لم تثبت نسبته لأبيه قانونيا او كان ابوه مجهول الجنسية او لا جنسية له' وهي التي تعترف بها السلطات الرسمية بحقوق اللقطاء في الجنسية اكثر من اعترافها بحقوق ابناء الكويتية المتزوجة ببدون من زواج شرعي. ثم عدم وجود تشريعات تمنح الجنسية وفقا لحق الولادة في الاقليم، والغاء قانون 1972 الخاص بتجنيس البدون ممن اكملوا تعليمهم وانهوا الثانوية العامة ناهيك ايضا بالقوانين غير الانسانية التي حصرت الجنسية بالديانة، وحصر اعداد المتجنسين سنويا بأعداد قليلة، وهو الامر الذي ادى لتضييق المواطنة الكويتية لأبعد حد وجعل البدون يعيشون مأساة انسانية لا مثيل لها في المنطقة.
اما بالنسبة للانحدار الثاني في قضية البدون فهو يتلخص في اللجنة الخاصة السرية التي تشكلت عام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اما بالنسبة للانحدار الثاني في قضية البدون فهو يتلخص في اللجنةالخاصة السرية التي تشكلت عام 1986 والتي افرزت في تقريرها المنشور في جريدةالطليعة تدابير واجراءات غير انسانية للتضييق على البدون، وقد كانت قرارات اللجنةنتيجة لافرازات المناخ السياسي الذي مرت به الكويت اثناء الحرب العراقيةالايرانية.
بخصوص الانحدار الثالث فكان متعلقا بإفرازات غزو النظام السابق فيالعراق للكويت وما نتج عنه من تداعيات محلية واقليمية ونفسية للكويتيين كان ضحيتهاالبدون، بممارسة ضغوطات نفسية ووظيفية عليهم من اجل تعديل اوضاعهم عن طريق اللجنةالتنفيذية التي تشكلت عام .1993



الأبعادالثلاثية للمواطنة

1 ـ المواطنة كوضع قانوني Status (ارتباط يترتبعليه حقوق وواجبات).
2 ـ المواطنة كوجدان وانتماء Feeling (الشعور بالانتماءيرسخ المواطنة)
3 ـ المواطنة كنشاط وممارسة Practice (إظهار الانتماء بالعملوالإنتاج والتضحيات).

----------

